# hi protein vege meals



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

has anyone got any simple to, make hi protein meals they can link me too please?

preferably with no protein powders in.

oh and said vege doesnt eat fish either...

thanks:becky:


----------



## nffc82 (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi the last meal of the day I have a few times a week is low on carbs and high in protein is.

asparagus tips (boil 5 mins)

3 poached eggs (poach 5 mins)

1 grilled chicken breast (grill 8-12 mins)

a pinch of paprika on the chicken

black pepper...no salt

quick easy and tastes good

NFFC82


----------



## Ftblk36 (Mar 7, 2009)

Think my spartan friend is looking for vegetarian meals.


----------



## nffc82 (Apr 10, 2010)

oh s**t, sorry man, me steaming in there! weres my glasses lol


----------



## andyboro1466867929 (Oct 31, 2006)

damn veggies - they all need their heads checking lol.

no recipes but this came up on google.. its a start! BBC - Food - Recipes: Vegetarian and vegan - Vegetarian nutrition


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

nice one andy 

lol nice try nffc82 

wish raz was around now


----------

